# neat sump filter



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

check out this sump it's a little over kill.

YouTube - Moving Bed Filter


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, that's pretty cool looking.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, that's pretty cool Dave. On top of looking at the fish, you could sit there and watch your biomedia.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only bad part is that you wouldn't be able to hear anything else but splashing. 

Edit: It is very neat looking and a great concept though.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What I worry about is: Is there an end to this hobby?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I could see that being more effective.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure all that noise is coming from that filter. Seems very loud for a powerhead and a small trickle.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think you are right. The stuff is supposed to be very light and can be moved by even just an airstone.



Rastapus said:


> I'm not sure all that noise is coming from that filter. Seems very loud for a powerhead and a small trickle.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen similar filters to this before but more on a vertical scale. Although it would reduce dead spots I don't think there is too much advantage there over a regular trickle. the Oxygen level available to the bacteria would be higher with the media exposed. Looks more like a good looking accident.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

after doing some research it looks pretty interesting. I like the whole "self cleaning" process. If you do source some out, let me know. I'll probably want to get a bunch of this too.


----------

